# How many cheerios?



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

How many is too many?? They're the plain ones, without the sugar glaze, and I've been breaking them in half. But my girls get really hyper when I give them to them, are they just happy to be getting a food they like or is it giving them a sugar rush or something? I've said it before, but cheerios are the treat they like best by a long shot. So I've been using it to train them this morning (already know up on hand ) but I'm just wondering how much they can have each day.


----------



## skar (Aug 3, 2013)

Um . . . I give all my rats multigrain cheerios on regular basis . I haven't noticed any odd behavior myself. 
I give a handful in their bowl every night.


----------



## dracazula (Oct 2, 2013)

I've only just gotten mine, but they have the same reaction; a few cheerios have them out of their hideaway and running all about the cage. I think it's mostly excitement at the treats. As for how many to give, that's a question I've been asking myself since I don't want mine to get obese.


----------

